# Bridgestone xFIXx Balls



## ADB (Apr 3, 2012)

I picked up a dozen Bridgestone xFIXx balls from fellow forummer GreiginFife as, being an ocassional player, paying ProV1 prices is simply a waste of my money. I tend to play balls which marry a degree of responsiveness around the greens, softness from the putter face and are reasonably durable. Consequently, my usual ball of choice is a Srixon AD333 or Soft Feel, so I was keen to see how the Bridgestone fared in comparison.

On first inspection, I was worried that they would be too 'clicky' as the cover seemed to be very shiny but I decided to try a ball around East Sussex National GC last week. I have to say, I was  impressed from the first shot of the day which produced a soft feel from the face but flew very nicely. My second shot, a 9 iron from about 140 yards, responded perfectly from the clubface, bounced once and stopped. The three putts that followed all felt nice off the face 

Through a bit of luck and a few good breaks I played the same ball all the way round and, although the cover was a little cut, the ball could last another 18 easily.

I can recommend this brand if you want an alternative to a Srixon AD333, Titleist NXT or similar - a great value ball with feel that exceeds it's modest price tag.:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2012)

I've not been using these for long but like the feel off the putter, can't make it stop dead but can sometimes get a little/soft bounce then stop. 
Definately my choice as a winter ball, maybe all year round if i don't like the 72 Bridgestone E6 i just ordered


----------



## pingu (Apr 4, 2012)

Many thanks for the review,i also play AD 333,so will have a go myself with the Bridgestone.


----------



## tallpaul (Apr 4, 2012)

I alternate between these and AD333, depending on which I pick out of the bag! I can't really tell the difference between them but my Pro shop has been doing better offers on the Bridgestones so will buy more based purely on cost.


----------

